# Custom 338 edge



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a Rem 700 338 edge it has a 31" brux Palma contoured barrel with interrupted flutes. The bolt is a ptg fluted with an m16 extractor and threaded bolt handle. It is a single shot with about 150 rounds through it I'll post pics when I can get them to upload. I'm asking 1800 for the rifle 2300 with the 6x24 vortex viper pst. Will trade for extrema or maxus plus some cash or other gear.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Sold


----------

